# glass sliders



## pontiouspilat (Oct 2, 2009)

hey ppl can any1 help i have just built my viv and need to get sliders for my door can any1 tell me were i can get a hold of some they seem to as rare as rocking horse shit lol any info would be great cheers:notworthy:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Ebay or there is someone on here that sells it,look in equipment classified.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/137144-glass-runners-viv-handles-air.html


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I got mine from eBay... :2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

loobylou on here does 4mm runners and at a good price.


----------



## Griffster (Feb 5, 2009)

Call into your local "Glass cut to size whilst you wait" shop. You will save on postage and get the size you want in one piece. Deffo cheaper.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Paul B said:


> loobylou on here does 4mm runners and at a good price.


+1 

£1.00 per foot for a 4MM Runner : victory:


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Got my runners off ebay, now gotta find a glass cutting shop thingy local to me...
Proving harder than I thought. (rubbish at searching):bash:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Google is your friend.

Try starting here
door glass in Wakefield | Wakefield door glass

you will want safety glass and you will need to get them to grind the edges for you probably 

or here 
http://www.allston.co.uk/

good to shop around for a decent quote


----------

